# Key programming on Passat B6 ?



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

Can "new" keys be programmed to the Passat 3C ?
I need an extra key for my remote start and I was thinking to buy an used one and programm it to the car.
Possible ?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Key programming on Passat B6 ? (Jaxone)*

Yes you can match new (unused) keys with VCDS, except that due to the current situation regarding PINs this is something only a dealer with the factory tool can do.


_Modified by Theresias at 12:38 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Key programming on Passat B6 ? (Theresias)*

So even if I have the PIN I can't do this ?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The number of people I have seen with valid PINs for Passats was very low but we do have successful reports of them doing key matching on a Passat (3C) using VCDS.


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Unfortunately I don't have a VCDS







but have a friend with a VAG COM. Can VAG - COM do it ? It's the Immo4 procedure or some special one ?
If only VCDS then I guess I'll have to drive 200km but if possible with that I will do it. Think dealer would want 50-100Eur for this..


_Modified by Jaxone at 4:59 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Jaxone)*

VAG-COM == VCDS (just a new name)
Where/how did you get the PIN for the car?


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I know Vag-Com = VCDS but when you said VCDS I was thinking it's a matter of version of the software








I remember we did it once on a Passat 3B but this was like 2 years ago.
PIN did not got yet but should be possible to extract it somehow.
Starting from the presumption that I have the PIN code , is it the operation documented in the Wiki or is something different ?


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Key programming on Passat B6 ? (Jaxone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jaxone* »_Can "new" keys be programmed to the Passat 3C ?
I need an extra key for my remote start and I was thinking to buy an used one and programm it to the car.
Possible ?

No, not possible. A used key would be locked down to the car it was made for, so a used key would be of no use to you. New keys for the B6 Passat are ordered based on the VIN number as well, so they come locked down to before the dealer even gets them. I have a new B6 Passat key that was for a used car, the owner never returned for his key, so after about 1 year I was given the key. I've tried twice to adapt it to other cars and it failed. The remote part works.
Also, getting the PIN number is going to be fun. I have a hunch that certain people at VWoA can get PIN numbers, but this is far FAR away from a dealer getting said info, as in it isn't going to happen.
Lastly, VW has recommended against remote starting system due to problems that can be caused because of the immobilizer system. I've run into this first hand a few times.


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Key programming on Passat B6 ? (penclnck)*

Sebastian tells different... maybe he has an opinion 2 ? ... if not then I'll go for an extra key I guess.
Regarding the RS , I've done quite a few RS systems until now over the years and never had problems by using the right modules. 
I know dealers recommend NOT to use them but dealers don't recommend many things and they say many things are impossible... been there done that








On the B6 platform is possible and I'm planing to use the CANMAX400 from DEI and it was tested and working, only thing I need to be sure of is the damn key as I will need to split it apart to get to the immo transponder and if is possible to code a new key I would prefer using an used key.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Jaxone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jaxone* »_I know Vag-Com = VCDS but when you said VCDS I was thinking it's a matter of version of the software









If he wants to work on a Passat (3C), he needs a HEX+CAN or Micro-CAN interface and both do work with the latest version of VCDS which is as usual available on our website as regular update at no charge.

_Quote, originally posted by *Jaxone* »_Sebastian tells different...

Jef is right, my original statement wasn't precise. You can only match new keys and by new I mean unused or at least not matched to another car before.
Regarding the actual instructions, they are right in our WIKI but you are already presuming something which often didn't succeed and that is getting a proper PIN.


----------



## kokgo20 (Jun 11, 2021)

Back from the dead,
As far as I know that VAG tacho can read the PIN. If I can get the pin, can I program a new key I bought off eBay to start the car?
I already programmed it to lock and unlock.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Why back from the dead? You weren't part of the post.
If you have a key that will turn the ignition on and start car but it shuts off due to immobilizer.
Then yes vag tacho should pull the pin. Once you have the pin VCDS can program.
But I have no idea what year make or model of car you have? So who knows.....
Also official Vag tacho is very costly. I know I have one. Cheap ebay $hit usually doesn't work. 
Also official VCDS not pirated or who knows?
Keep in mind that first step is to delete all keys. Then program all keys. 
So if not done right you have no keys cause you deleted old ones.
Programing the remote to unlock and lock has nothing to do with the key or immobilizer.

Good Luck


----------



## kokgo20 (Jun 11, 2021)

2010 passat, bought the car with one key, bought a new eBay key that works with lock and unlock only as of now.
I can rent Vag-Tacho to pull the pin, and I have an official VCDS that I bought.
Now in this scenario would it possible to program the new eBay key to start the car? 
is there a pin for each key or the pin is per vehicle?
Thanks


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

What version of immobilizer does it have?

Figure that out here.





Immobilizer - Ross-Tech Wiki







wiki.ross-tech.com





Read to see if VCDS can do your version?

Good Luck


----------



## kokgo20 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m assuming according to this, it means immobilizer 4?


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Next would be get Pin/SKC with Vag Tacho and see if it works.

Good Luck


----------

